# John Colquhoun on the New Testament and missions



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 29, 2021)

Does the new economy surpass the old, in regard to extent? Thou then who art a believer, and a partaker of the inestimable blessings of the gospel, shouldst be zealous in promoting missions to infidel and Heathen nations. By thy prayers, thy counsel, and thy substance, thou oughtest to exert thyself, for the diffusion of evangelical knowledge among benighted nations; in order that the spiritual kingdom of Christ, may be universally extended.

For the reference, see John Colquhoun on the New Testament and missions.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jun 30, 2021)

Galatians 3, the Gospel going out to the Gentiles was part of the Abrahamic blessing.

And if the Jews could sing about the spread of the Gospel to the Gentiles in Ps 22, 67 and 117 among others, shouldn't we be more earnest?

Your post by Alexander Duff.


----------



## Don Kistler (Jun 30, 2021)

This is from "The Covenant of Grace" by John Colquhoun, which was recently published in a modern edition by The Northampton Press, along with its companion volume, "The Covenant of Works."

www.northamptonpress.org

Reactions: Like 1


----------

